# Ecco Dazn: la nuova frontiera dello Sport in pay per view.



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2016)

La guerra per lo sport in TV si arricchisce di un nuovo "competitor" che potrebbe dare un certo fastidio alle piattaforme leader in europa: Sky in primis, e Premium in Italia. Stiamo parlando di Dazn, il Netflix dello sport.
*Si tratta di un servizio attualmente disponibile soltanto in Germania, Austria, Svizzera e prossimamente in Giappone. Quindi in Italia non è raggiungibile se non attraverso servizi VPN*.

Questa piattaforma streaming, utilizzabile sia dalle smart tv, che dai tablet o cellulari/console, permette la visione di molteplici sport, calcio su tutti e in particolare: *Premier League, Liga, Serie A, Ligue 1, NBA, NFL, DKB, ATP, WTA e PDC.
*
Il costo è il piatto forte del servizio: *9,99€ al mese*, da poter interrompere quando si vuole proprio come Netflix. Il primo mese è gratuito.

Edit: per usufruire del servizio è necessario utilizzare una carta di credito (anche prepagata) tedesca/svizzera/austriaca o un IBAN sempre dei paesi in cui è ammessa la visione.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2016)

Qualcuno l'ha provata?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Qualcuno l'ha provata?



Stavo provando ad iscrivermi, ma per farlo devi inserire un carta di credito (anche prepagata) tedesca o un iban tedesco/austriaco, altrimenti non ti fa finalizzare l'iscrizione e non ti fa partire il mese gratis.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Agosto 2016)

OMG

Deve venire in Italia.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Stavo provando ad iscrivermi, ma per farlo devi inserire un carta di credito (anche prepagata) o un iban tedesco/austriaco, altrimenti non ti fa finalizzare l'iscrizione e non ti fa partire il mese gratis.



Peccato.. Paypal non lo accettano?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Peccato.. Paypal non lo accettano?



A quanto pare no...


----------



## Luca_Taz (19 Agosto 2016)

bhe con una postepay hai un paracadute...


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo che arrivi pure in Italia, io mollerei subito premium.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> bhe con una postepay hai un paracadute...



Per il momento non accetta metodi di pagamento diversi da quelli tedeschi. Quindi anche col VPN non ci fai niente. Ci vorrebbe una prepagata tedesca.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Speriamo che arrivi pure in Italia, io mollerei subito premium.



Penso che saremo in molti a farlo  ma non credo sarà una cosa a breve... visto l'effetto dirompente che avrebbe.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La guerra per lo sport in TV si arricchisce di un nuovo "competitor" che potrebbe dare un certo fastidio alle piattaforme leader in europa: Sky in primis, e Premium in Italia. Stiamo parlando di Dazn, il Netflix dello sport.
> Si tratta di un servizio attualmente disponibile soltanto in Germania, Austria, Svizzera e prossimamente in Giappone. Quindi in Italia non è raggiungibile se non attraverso servizi VPN.
> 
> Questa piattaforma streaming, utilizzabile sia dalle smart tv, che dai tablet o cellulari/console, permette la visione di molteplici sport, calcio su tutti e in particolare: *Premier League, Liga, Serie A, Ligue 1, NBA, NFL, DKB, ATP, WTA e PDC.
> ...



qualcuno sa come faccia a tenere i prezzi così bassi avendo praticamente tutti i principali campionati e gli sport più gettonati?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa come faccia a tenere i prezzi così bassi avendo praticamente tutti i principali campionati e gli sport più gettonati?



Sicuramente non hanno i costi di tutti i servizi aggiuntivi. Poi anche secondo me i pre e post partita e i tg 24/7 non riempiono una differenza di 20-30 euro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non hanno i costi di tutti i servizi aggiuntivi. Poi anche secondo me i pre e post partita e i tg 24/7 non riempiono una differenza di 20-30 euro.



si che poi per uno come me che difficilmente si sofferma a guardare i pre e i postpartita per motivi di tempo, o che guarda solo la tv per gli eventi sportivi di rilievo oltre al Milan 10 euro al mese sono da snap-immediato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2016)

Che peccato non poter provare! Sti maledetti svizzeri ti costringono sempre ad aprire un conto, pure per delle prepagate stile postepay (così ho capito)

Comunque credo che abbiano bloccato i pagamenti dagli altri paesi, concedendo solo quelli locali, proprio per evitare di incorrere in sanzioni dalle autorità europee. Anche se Sky credo si veda pure in Svizzera, Germania e Austria, quindi in quei posti comunque gli fa una bella concorrenza.


----------



## Doctore (19 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si che poi per uno come me che difficilmente si sofferma a guardare i pre e i postpartita per motivi di tempo, o che guarda solo la tv per gli eventi sportivi di rilievo oltre al Milan 10 euro al mese sono da snap-immediato.



sai che perdita non sentire mauro per il post partita o i servizi di peppe di stefano sul mercato del milan


----------



## ignaxio (19 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa come faccia a tenere i prezzi così bassi avendo praticamente tutti i principali campionati e gli sport più gettonati?



trasmissioni sportive, interviste e telecamere esclusive ecc.. ecc..


----------



## 666psycho (19 Agosto 2016)

io sono riuscito ad iscrivermi, ora guardo un po com'è...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io sono riuscito ad iscrivermi, ora guardo un po com'è...



Come hai fatto? Possiedi uno di quei metodi di pagamento locali? (svizzera, germania, austria)

Facci sapere il calendario degli eventi trasmessi e la qualità video! P.S. stasera fanno il M.United


----------



## 666psycho (19 Agosto 2016)

per adesso di quello che ho visto, ci sono diversi campionati ma non ho visto la serie A, c'è la Liga, la premier, etc.. C'è il re-live, che ti permette di rivedere le partite. I commenti sono in tedesco


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> per adesso di quello che ho visto, ci sono diversi campionati ma non ho visto la serie A, c'è la Liga, la premier, etc.. C'è il re-live, che ti permette di rivedere le partite. I commenti sono in tedesco



Strano, pubblicizzano anche la Serie A... ma fanno vedere tutte le partite in programma nei vari campionati o soltanto alcune? La qualità video com'è? Grazie


----------



## 666psycho (19 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come hai fatto? Possiedi uno di quei metodi di pagamento locali? (svizzera, germania, austria)
> 
> Facci sapere il calendario degli eventi trasmessi e la qualità video! P.S. stasera fanno il M.United




ho una carta di credito svizzera. Fanno vedere tutta la premier e anche la liga.. , belgio, danimarca, croazia, korea, ucraina, serbia, non ho ancora guardato. La qualità è buona ma i commenti sono in tedesco.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Strano, pubblicizzano anche la Serie A... ma fanno vedere tutte le partite in programma nei vari campionati o soltanto alcune? La qualità video com'è? Grazie




anzi c'è anche la serie A, ma il loro sito non è fatto bene. Nel menu, la serie a non appare, ma se fai la ricerca trovi le partite... Le partite che fanno vedere non sono chiare... cerco di scoprire un po meglio..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ho una carta di credito svizzera. Fanno vedere certe partite, non tutte della premier. La liga sembra tutta.. , belgio, danimarca, croazia, korea, ucraina, serbia, non ho ancora guardato. La qualità è buona ma i commenti sono in tedesco.



Alla faccia... non sembra affatto male per 10 eurini al mese... 



666psycho ha scritto:


> anzi c'è anche la serie A, ma il loro sito non è fatto bene. Nell menu, la serie a non appare, ma se fai la ricerca trovi le partite...



Top... e quali fanno vedere della Serie A?


----------



## 666psycho (19 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Alla faccia... non sembra affatto male per 10 eurini al mese...
> 
> 
> 
> Top... e quali fanno vedere della Serie A?




della serie A tutte...cmq mi sembra che fanno vedere tutta la premier anche..


----------



## prebozzio (19 Agosto 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> della serie A tutte...cmq mi sembra che fanno vedere tutta la premier anche..


Va anche su pc?

La mia ragazza ha la carta tedesca


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> della serie A tutte...cmq mi sembra che fanno vedere tutta la premier anche..





prebozzio ha scritto:


> Va anche su pc?
> 
> La mia ragazza ha la carta tedesca



Vabbè va, devo attivarmi per procurarmi una prepagata svizzera o tedesca.... ogni aiuto è gradito  (contattatemi in privato)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] si, è visibile anche sul PC


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vabbè va, devo attivarmi per procurarmi una prepagata svizzera o tedesca.... ogni aiuto è gradito  (contattatemi in privato)
> 
> [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] si, è visibile anche sul PC



come vpn che usi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> come vpn che usi?



Per questo sito ho provato Hotspot Shield (estensione gratis di Chrome) e funziona bene.


----------



## alexxx19 (19 Agosto 2016)

E provare secondo voi una vera e propria carta di paypal? 
Magari quella non è riconducibile all Italia e funziona
Dico magari perché non la ho ancora ma non è difficile procurarsela


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2016)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> E provare secondo voi una vera e propria carta di paypal?
> Magari quella non è riconducibile all Italia e funziona
> Dico magari perché non la ho ancora ma non è difficile procurarsela



Può essere una idea... se qualcuno ne ha già una, faccia sapere!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Agosto 2016)

Ma si sa qualcosa di un eventuale arrivo in Italia?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma si sa qualcosa di un eventuale arrivo in Italia?



Che io sappia per ora non si sa nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa come faccia a tenere i prezzi così bassi avendo praticamente tutti i principali campionati e gli sport più gettonati?



È lo stesso modello di business di Netlix . Hai tantissimi abbonati che pagano una cifra tot TUTTI e in tutto il mondo . Visto basso e servizio altissimo , l esatto contrario di Premium a cui auguro il fallimento istantaneo .


----------



## martinmilan (20 Agosto 2016)

Non ci credo che a quei prezzi si possa vedere cosi' tanta roba...magari è solo una promozione iniziale che dura 1 mese e poi.. ciao belli!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non ci credo che a quei prezzi si possa vedere cosi' tanta roba...magari è solo una promozione iniziale che dura 1 mese e poi.. ciao belli!



Il prezzo è quello. E le partite che ti fanno vedere sono quelle dette nel thread...  il primo mese è gratuito e poi paghi 9,99€ (abbonamento che puoi interrompere quando vuoi senza penali, proprio come Netflix)

Se lo faranno solo i primi tempi nessuno può saperlo, ma ad oggi la situazione è questa.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Agosto 2016)

Comunque, se volete il mese di prova, basta un programma VPN gratuito che simuli la connessione dalla Germania (tipo HOLA) e mettere un IBAN tedesco inventato (basta scrivere su google "german iban example")


----------



## Djici (20 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Comunque, se volete il mese di prova, basta un programma VPN gratuito che simuli la connessione dalla Germania (tipo HOLA) e mettere un IBAN tedesco inventato (basta scrivere su google "german iban example")



Preb


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il prezzo è quello. E le partite che ti fanno vedere sono quelle dette nel thread...  il primo mese è gratuito e poi paghi 9,99€ (abbonamento che puoi interrompere quando vuoi senza penali, proprio come Netflix)
> 
> Se lo faranno solo i primi tempi nessuno può saperlo, ma ad oggi la situazione è questa.



A livello di qualità video hai informazioni? Perché l'abbonamento "top" di Netflix come qualità è veramente spettacolare!


----------



## prebozzio (20 Agosto 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> A livello di qualità video hai informazioni? Perché l'abbonamento "top" di Netflix come qualità è veramente spettacolare!


Il mio schermo non è il massimo, ma si vede benissimo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il mio schermo non è il massimo, ma si vede benissimo



Rosik  comunque un modo prima o poi lo trovo per procurarmi una carta Svizzera o tedesca... Premium ha i giorni contati! 

PS il calendario degli eventi immagino sia ricco come già detto vero?


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il mio schermo non è il massimo, ma si vede benissimo



Bene, bene! Si vede veramente bene, dovrò indagare un po', perché ho visto che si può mettere anche su Console, quindi, guardarlo anche dalla Tv e se si vedesse in HD, sarebbe veramente l'ora di stracciare Premium e lasciarli a vedersi la Scottish Premier League


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Agosto 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Bene, bene! Si vede veramente bene, dovrò indagare un po', perché ho visto che si può mettere anche su Console, quindi, guardarlo anche dalla Tv e se si vedesse in HD, sarebbe veramente l'ora di stracciare Premium e lasciarli a vedersi la Scottish Premier League



Sui sito dice pure Ps4 e tablet (Android/iPad) ma non so se sia già attivo il servizio!


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sui sito dice pure Ps4 e tablet (Android/iPad) ma non so se sia già attivo il servizio!



Ho cercato sullo store della Playstation ma non mi da nulla, ma potrebbe essere perché il mio account è italiano


----------



## 666psycho (20 Agosto 2016)

cmq essendo iscritto per 1 mese di prova non sono autorizzato a vedere la serie A.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Agosto 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ho cercato sullo store della Playstation ma non mi da nulla, ma potrebbe essere perché il mio account è italiano


Ma dalla console puoi connetterti su internet ugualmente e vai da lì sul sito
Io non ho provato.. Era solo un'idea.. Magari non avendo un vpn diverso lo bloccano poi


----------



## Therealsalva (21 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma dalla console puoi connetterti su internet ugualmente e vai da lì sul sito
> Io non ho provato.. Era solo un'idea.. Magari non avendo un vpn diverso lo bloccano poi



No no,era giusto per capire se il servizio fosse attivo anche da console, e teoricamente ci dovrebbe essere stata un'App, no?
Poi che si possa fare comunque può essere!


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq essendo iscritto per 1 mese di prova non sono autorizzato a vedere la serie A.


Sei sicuro? Io la vedo.
Da quale nazione fai il log in?


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Io la vedo.
> Da quale nazione fai il log in?



dalla svizzera, volevo vedere la juve e mi diceva che non potevo...


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> dalla svizzera, volevo vedere la juve e mi diceva che non potevo...



Io dalla Germania (sono qui) ho visto Roma e Juve senza problemi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Dicembre 2016)

Un regalo di Natale per tutti voi 

Ecco il metodo per vedere legalmente Dazn anche qui in Italia: VPN a parte (dovete utilizzare server tedeschi), come detto serve un metodo di pagamento tedesco/austriaco/svizzero, ebbene... la soluzione si chiama mycard2go ed è una carta virtuale tedesca che vi crea un IBAN tedesco senza alcun costo di tenuta.
Non serve la carta d'identità (a meno che non vogliate sfruttare alcune features particolari). 
Per crearlo bastano due minuti, poi per ricaricare quel conto è sufficiente fare un bonifico dal vostro conto corrente italiano indicando gli estremi del vostro IBAN tedesco.
Altrimenti per automatizzare la ricarica potete allacciare il vostro IBAN italiano (bank account) al conto tedesco, in questo modo mycard2go preleverà direttamente l'importo desiderato ogni qualvolta si vorrà ricaricare (Top Up).
Il costo di ogni ricarica è di 1€ fino a 100€. Ieri l'ho provato e funziona alla grande... si vedono praticamente tutte le partite di Serie A/Liga/Bundesliga/Premier League, NBA, NFL, ATP Tennis, e tanto altro ancora. Davvero impressionante.
E la qualità è ottima, considerando che è streaming. Parliamo di un HD o alla peggio un SD di ottima qualità.
Certo, bisogna sopportare il commento in tedesco o in inglese... ma ci si può passare sopra  inoltre gli eventi rimangono sul sito per parecchi giorni. Questo vi permette di vederli con calma in un secondo momento (es. NBA).

Per vederli sulla tv basta collegare il pc al televisore, mentre su tablet c'è l'app sul playstore ma per utilizzarla dovete munirvi di un VPN professionale con relativa app al seguito.

Quindi, riepilogando: vi create il conto con mycard2go, vi appuntate l'iban tedesco, poi aprite Dazn con Vpn collegandovi da server tedesco e oplà, vi registrate utilizzando quel metodo di pagamento. Il primo mese è gratis.

Buona visione a tutti!


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La guerra per lo sport in TV si arricchisce di un nuovo "competitor" che potrebbe dare un certo fastidio alle piattaforme leader in europa: Sky in primis, e Premium in Italia. Stiamo parlando di Dazn, il Netflix dello sport.
> *Si tratta di un servizio attualmente disponibile soltanto in Germania, Austria, Svizzera e prossimamente in Giappone. Quindi in Italia non è raggiungibile se non attraverso servizi VPN*.
> 
> Questa piattaforma streaming, utilizzabile sia dalle smart tv, che dai tablet o cellulari/console, permette la visione di molteplici sport, calcio su tutti e in particolare: *Premier League, Liga, Serie A, Ligue 1, NBA, NFL, DKB, ATP, WTA e PDC.
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Un regalo di Natale per tutti voi
> 
> Ecco il metodo per vedere legalmente Dazn anche qui in Italia: VPN a parte (dovete utilizzare server tedeschi), come detto serve un metodo di pagamento tedesco/austriaco/svizzero, ebbene... la soluzione si chiama mycard2go ed è una carta virtuale tedesca che vi crea un IBAN tedesco senza alcun costo di tenuta.
> Non serve la carta d'identità (a meno che non vogliate sfruttare alcune features particolari).
> ...




.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa come faccia a tenere i prezzi così bassi avendo praticamente tutti i principali campionati e gli sport più gettonati?



Si vede in germania e non ha ne bundesliga ne champions ne f1?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si vede in germania e non ha ne bundesliga ne champions ne f1?



Beh, se avesse tutto lo scibile umano costerebbe anche qualcosa in più  probabilmente i diritti di quei tornei sono stati già venduti in esclusiva ad altre piattaforme (sulla Bundes però forniscono almeno le azioni salienti). 

Comunque il servizio è davvero eccellente, e vista la mole di sport che offre per me ha un ottimo rapporto qualità prezzo. 
Poi ovviamente dipende anche dagli interessi personali.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Agosto 2018)

Riprendo questo vecchio post...

Ma DAZN in Svizzera/Germania per il prossimo campionato ha ancora l'intera serie A?


----------

